# LAPD OIS party armed with knife.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Los Angeles, California — On March 16, 2021 around 5:20 p.m., Southeast Area officers responded to a call of an Assault with a Deadly Weapon. The suspect identified as Marco Diaz was inside of a residence and armed with a knife. The officers used a less lethal device against Diaz during the incident. As the suspect was forcing his way into the victim's room, an Officer-Involved Shooting occurred. Diaz was struck by gunfire and is expected to survive. During the investigation, three knives were recovered at scene.

The UOF and shoot is good and we can see how the officers exhausted every resource they had before the suspect forced the hand. 
So with that I understand LAPD has certain policy and procedures that need to be adhered to. My question is by doing so could you be hindering the situation by focusing only on your one job where the officer(s) could start to develop tunnel vision? "I have the shield it goes here" "I have the 40MM, pop and reload, reassess" that primary officer had great control but when she tells the other officers to chill it seemed to throw them off.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Did I really see the second officer fire blindly around the corner??


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Roy Fehler said:


> Did I really see the second officer fire blindly around the corner??




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

No. It wasn't blindly but it certainly wasn't the best of angles and it wasn't the best shooting stance, that's for sure. I spoke to someone involved in the investigation and was told that officer was able to see around the female officer, however, it definitely isn't what we teach and may be critiqued during the investigation. I'm curious to see what that officer's body worn video shows.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

LA Copper said:


> No. It wasn't blindly but it certainly wasn't the best of angles and it wasn't the best shooting stance, that's for sure. I spoke to someone involved in the investigation and was told that officer was able to see around the female officer, however, it definitely isn't what we teach and may be critiqued during the investigation. I'm curious to see what that officer's body worn video shows.


I don’t know, I only watched the video once before I asked, but now that I’ve watched it again, and especially with the above screen shot, I don’t see how he could have possibly seen what he was shooting at.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

USAF286 said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> ...


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I saw that earlier. Definitely some bad misses there!

If it is later determined that that officer was not in a position to shoot, he'll be hearing about it at the Use of Force Review Board.


----------

